# Help flood in basement engulfed knitting machine



## jaharmon (Sep 27, 2011)

Is there hope for this? It was submerged. Drying out now. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Ohhh, so sorry for your flood. I think I would take the machine apart and dry it and oil everything that is metal.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NOt being a pro on knitting machines myself, I would do as Loistec says. If there are areas hard to disassemble, I would use a hair dry to be sure it is very dry and, if lubrication needed there, try a little WD40. I think fast and thorough drying will save your machine.... So sorry for the flood. Water damage is the worst... It goes *everywhere*


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Please don't use WD40 on your knitting machine. Only use specified oil made for knitting machines. See scanthecat.com website for more info on why you shouldn't use WD40.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I agree about drying it out, but don't dare use WD-40! It will be a mess in the long run. Use only knitting machine oil.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

In addition to avoiding WD40, I also read that sewing machine oil and silicone were no good for KMs. I hope you can save your machine...


----------



## alenemcintire (May 8, 2011)

No WD40 on knitting machnes, please!


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

check out an oil by Followes it is recomended for many things ask a knitting machine company where you bought the machine if it is ok to use it


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Agreed, I had a long term machine knitter tell me about WD40 and I've used it ever since. Never have any problems.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I want through the flood of '86 here in Michigan and my machines made it fine. I set them on end for 24 hours and then used the blow dryer. It's odd that I used WD40 for 10 years on them before I heard it was bad for them. Talked to a chemist and he told me there was nothing in there that would harm them. But...WD40 is not an oil; its a penetrating oil not to be used to lube. The oil has to be metal and plastic safe...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I would dry it out then apply a light oil like sewing machine oil and then wipe the oil off a little especially on parts that come in contact with yarns.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Really sorry about your flood. Have a friend who also had water misadventure, She immediately took hers apart as much as possible,including removing all the needles.Positioned it many different ways and dried it with hair dryer over and over again to be sure it was really dry.Then oiled it with knitting machine oil and wiped off all excess. Put it all together again and REPLACED BOTH SPONGE BARS,they soak up water and get stiff when dried. Sincerely hope you are as successful as she was.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NOt being a pro on knitting machines myself, I would do as Loistec says. If there are areas hard to disassemble, I would use a hair dry to be sure it is very dry and, if lubrication needed there, try a little WD40. I think fast and thorough drying will save your machine.... So sorry for the flood. Water damage is the worst... It goes *everywhere*


Most of the knitting machine lists I have been on are Very specific about NOT EVER using WD 40 on a knitting machine! Something in that formula is very bad for them. A good rub down after drying it all with a plain machine oil like sewing machine oil would do fine.


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

a note on WD40 - it is NOT a lubricant, it is a cleaner and a water remover developed by the military to clean stuff. They used to use gasoline which is not very safe then switched to kerosene which is expensive and hard to find not to mention smelly and finally invented WD40 products. I used it to super clean all the metal parts of an old disassembled treadle sewing machine, instructions from a very experienced sewing machine restorer. it worked beautifully even though I had to buy it by the gallon and soak greasy and grime- laden parts. HOWEVER I then had to TOTALLY remove the WD40 with rubbing alcohol. THEN I had to re-grease and re-oil all the parts with the appropriate lubricant.
I would be cautious with a knitting machine due to necessity to remove the WD40.


----------



## jaharmon (Sep 27, 2011)

Super thanks to all. The flood was from Hurricane Irene. IT ruined a lot of stuff. I hope the machine will work. You have all given me hope.


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

I don't use sewing machine oil. I use Hoppes #9 gun oil. If you can use it for a gun it can be used to lubricate almost anything.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

jeans yarn said:


> I don't use sewing machine oil. I use Hoppes #9 gun oil. If you can use it for a gun it can be used to lubricate almost anything.


Any kind of metal lube that is safe for plastic is a good choice. Gun oil, to the best of my knowledge, will not harm plastics. The thing is...after any cleaning...use a good oil to keep important parts lubricated.

Three of my machines have given me 30 years of service.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

be sure to check the sponge bar. that will need to be replaced


----------



## Avril Doherty (Oct 11, 2011)

When I first was learning to machine knit the tutor suggested a small amount of Johnsons baby oil applied sparingly it didn't harm my machine


----------

